# Nyc



## ImpressPlowing (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyone in NYC?


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

30min away...haven't set foot there in 5+ years lol.


----------



## erebus (Feb 16, 2007)

Bronx here!


----------

